# Bald Eagle with gull.



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 18, 2020)

this Bonaparte's Gull had a broken wing making it unable to escape from the eagle.
1


Bald Eagle2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


Bald Eagle3 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


Bald Eagle4 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
4


Bald Eagle5 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
5


Bald Eagle by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Winona (Nov 18, 2020)

Poor gull, but cool shots!


----------



## Space Face (Nov 19, 2020)

Well time shots.  Nature can be  brutal but fascinating.


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 19, 2020)

Nice shots! I like animals in action. 

I have no love for gulls and can't imagine a better use for them other than feeding bald eagles.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 19, 2020)

Very good action shots.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 19, 2020)

Outstanding!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 19, 2020)

Tough to decide but #2 is the winner!  Nominated for POTM.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 19, 2020)

It's not a happy sight but death is a part of life! Nice set, good job.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 19, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> It's not a happy sight but death is a part of life! Nice set, good job.


 Yep. at least it was a quick death. the gull was doomed either way with the broken wing. once the lake froze over it would have starved or froze to death.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 19, 2020)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a happy sight but death is a part of life! Nice set, good job.
> ...



The bald eagle is a hero for ending it's suffering.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 19, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## PJM (Nov 20, 2020)

Amazing action set.  I like #4.  It just exclaims "Victory!"


----------



## BrentC (Nov 20, 2020)

Great action Logan!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice skill set


----------



## johngpt (Nov 26, 2020)

Outstanding detail Logan.


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 26, 2020)

Eagles are such cool predators...love 'em. Last shot say's it all.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 2, 2020)

Very good set.....


----------

